# Ist das ein Fake? Kultours?



## theater (27 März 2007)

Ihre Gewinn Nr.: DANSS ( wird bei der Gewinn Anmeldung benötigt)

Bitte folgenden link aufrufen und Ihren Gewinn anmelden.

Gewinn-Link: w*w.kultours-flugreisen.de/index.php?wert=gewinn  (Kopieren und in Browser Leiste einfügen)

Ihren Gewinn müssen Sie Spätestens bis zum 29.03.2007 anmelden, 
da dieser sonst erneut verlost wird.

Bei Fragen zum Gewinn rufen Sie direkt beim Reisebüro an:
Info-Tel. 05207-9956-0


Viele Grüsse und Viel Freude an Ihrem Gewinn


wünscht Ihnen 
Dana Westerwalbesloh


PS: Dies ist keine Spam Mail ! Evtl. sind Sie von jemand Bekanntes oder einen Gewinnspiel Eintragungsdienst (bei dem Sie angemeldet sind) eingetragen worden.


----------



## Captain Picard (27 März 2007)

*AW: Ist das ein Fake? Kultours?*

wird bei Antispam diskutiert, ist mehr deren Metier 
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=15062


----------



## theater (28 März 2007)

*AW: Ist das ein Fake? Kultours?*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> wird bei Antispam diskutiert, ist mehr deren Metier
> http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=15062



danke fuer die hilfe.
ist also mist.


gruss.


----------

